# iframe



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Januar 2002)

Frohes neues.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich ein Problem mit nem iframe. Der will einfach nicht wachsen. 
edit: shit mist, hier ist's richtig
Der Code sieht so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<style>
#frame { position:absolute; top: 0px; left: 0px; z-index: 1; width: 420px; heigth: 405px; }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="frame">
<iframe name="content" src="home.php" width="420" heigth="405" style="filter:alpha(opacity=60)"></iframe>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Jaja. copy&paste rult.  

Auf jeden Fall bringt es auch nichts, wenn ich oben im style was anderes angebe oder die Höhe verändere. Gar nix. Der bleibt so wieder ist.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
hier ist's richtig


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (1. Januar 2002)

hi,
ja dort sind auch 2 fehler drinne..

erstmal 

#frame greift nicht auf das iframe..

entweder nenne das iframe oder mache das mit .frame wobei du dann im iframe tag nen style="frame" machst.

-

der 2te fehler..
heigth: 405px; 

kannst du englisch  

probiere es mal mit *height: 405px;*


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Januar 2002)

Na, also bitte. 
Der DIV-tag greift wunderbar auf alles zu.

```
<div id="frame">
```

ne? 

Und mit der Höhe.... no comment... ;-)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Januar 2002)

hi,
ja normal das der div tag da auch greift, weil

#frame 

eine layer definition ist..  siehe #


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Januar 2002)

Wenn ich oben den Layer definiere, unten angebe, und darein den iframe schreibe, dann ist der iframe doch auch betroffen (in Bezug auf Position...)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Januar 2002)

ja, aber du kannst dem iframe eigentlich diese werte auch geben im stylesheet, dann hast du auch ohne diesem layer ne positionsangabe


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Januar 2002)

Och nö, ich mach das lieber mit DIV-Tags.


----------

